# brand new account



## josemiller (May 18, 2018)

what do offshore banks not only for canadians but for everyone ask for proof of residence to prove where they actually live? would the offshore banks ask if they were born in the same country where they live? what is the most that offshore banks/digital banks and electronic money institutions will ask for? someone told me that for certain transactions the banks will want that customer to go in person to their bank? what type of transactions would those be? can someone please tell me. thank you.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The offshore banks aren't run or controlled by a single agency or entity. Each offshore bank will ask for what they need to ask for - depending on the account, the country in which they are doing business, and their own perception of what regulations they fall under.

You plays the game and you takes your chances.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

